# روبوت قد يصبح بيكاسو القرن المقبل!



## ahmedeldeep (14 يونيو 2006)

* طوكيو - اليابان: 
الروبوت(Dot-cyan) كما هو واضح في الصورة يمسك بفرشاة رسم خاصة ليرسم التفاحة الموضوعة أمامه على ورقة. ويعد هذا الروبوت الذي تمت صناعته وتطويره في معهد العلوم الصناعية بجامعة طوكيو منتجاً ثورياً في مجال صناعة الروبوتات التفاعلية التي يمكنها القيام بمعظم ما يقوم به الجنس البشري. وقد تم تزويد هذا الروبوت بعدة كاميرات تحسسية من نوع (CCD)؛ حيث يمكنه التعرف على الأشياء والمجسمات ومن ثم نسخها مستخدماً الألوان المائية على ورق الرسم. ويرأس فريق البحث الجامعي البروفيسور كاتسوتشي إيكيوتشي.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (15 يونيو 2006)

*لازالت الأفكار تتقدم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي أحمد, وفعلاً لازالت الأفكار في تقدم ملحوظ
وسوف نرى العجائب في القريب العاجل
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## المهندس الطموح (17 يونيو 2006)

أشكرك أخي 
موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## justice (18 يونيو 2006)

مشكور على هذة المشاركة الرائعة يا اخى


----------



## الدويري (12 فبراير 2007)

والله العظيم إنه لشيء رائع


----------



## ICE MAN (14 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع
ولكن يا اخونا الكريم هل عندك اي فكرة عن اساس عمل هذا الروبوت؟؟؟؟؟؟
نورنا يا ايها العزيز وشكرا لك


----------



## profshimo (22 أبريل 2007)

عظيم جدا..بانتظار جديدكم عن الروبوت


----------



## general (22 أبريل 2007)

إنجاز هائل
ونحن لاحياة لمن تنادي


----------

